# St Maarten:$1000 for 10 days:Mar 21-31, 2013



## CaptnStephen (Apr 21, 2011)

We are USCG 100 Tons Master and 20 yr old son, 23 yr old older son and his girlfriend. Headed to St Maarten for Spring Break with Sunsail on Leopard 38 cat. We have one double cabin left to fill with pleasant guest(s). Your cost is $1000, plus your airfare. Cast off 3/21 return 3/31, 2013. We are non smokers, easygoing and unpretentious. Please reply if interested in joining..


----------



## Silvio (Nov 10, 2010)

CaptnStephen,
Just a suggestion but you might also post this in the crew wanted section. Sounds like a fair offer to anyone interested. 
Enjoy your trip and fair winds!


----------

